# Riders that lie. I have been put on hold because a rider lied and said i had another passenger in my



## Ms DeVane (Jun 17, 2016)

Uber put my account on hold because a passenger stated I had another passenger in my car when I picked them up. I didn't know I could log in two different passengers at the same time. I have Never done this but now I can't drive because of a lie a passenger told. Its very discouraging that someone would tell a lie


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Reason #31 for not picking up in the hood: bullshit pax try to save $5.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This is not the first time that this has happened to a driver nor will it be the last. Sadly, Uber usually believes the customer. This is one reason why many on these Boards advise the purchase of a dashboard camera.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Could it have been a pool ride?


----------



## Ms DeVane (Jun 17, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Could it have been a pool ride?


I believe what happened was I accepted another request while a passenger was in my car. In my city we don't have pool rides


----------



## Ms DeVane (Jun 17, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is not the first time that this has happened to a driver nor will it be the last. Sadly, Uber usually believes the customer. This is one reason why many on these Boards advise the purchase of a dashboard camera.


Yep they believed the rider so I'm Not able to drive. I'm a 5 star driver been driving for two years no complaints...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

It was a "stacked ping". You were driving the user to his destination, the ping came in, you accepted it, delivered User #1 to his destination, ended the trip of User #1, went to cover the trip of User #2. If you can remember which trips they were, you might e-Mail Uber about that. Hopefully, at some point the e-Mail will get beyond the outsourced CSR whose command of the English Language is approximately that of a third-grader to someone who actually can read the e-Mail and send you something other than a canned non-answer.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

When that happens I generally explain to the rider what is happening.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> When that happens I generally explain to the rider what is happening.


One thing that I learned very quickly in this business is that if you tell people up front what is happening, it avoids more than a few problems, later. A simple comment such as "Oh, it looks like someone will be wanting a ride after I drop you off at your address.......hmmmm, must not be too many 
Uber_____________(fill in level of Uber service) around right about now.....".


----------



## Showfer (Jun 4, 2016)

Beware false addresses to get around city ordinances. I was in legal area and got a request. About half way there the PAX called and said they were really on 6th street. I told them I wouldn't do it. They said they were from San Francisco visiting and they pled with me to pick them up. It was 1 am and I said OK, but I get screwed on the mileage etc. They said they would compensate me the mile difference and tip me well if I would just help out. So I get there they are inside the bar, I have to call, they are late. They get in car and she assures me she is a Lyft driver also and will figure out the differences and don't worry. I said ok but I would prefer a cash tip. They had no cash. I took them home, way out in the middle of no where and I asked them to pay me the difference again for the mileage, they had no cash, but they would tip on the app. PAX gave me terrible review said I was harassing them for a tip etc., Got a big nasty from Lyft. Liars? Yes there are liars.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Showfer said:


> Yes there are liars.


Never, ever, ever believe a passenger who promises you something to help them get around Laws, Ordinances, Rules and Regulations. NEVER DO THAT. If they are willing to break the law, they have far fewer qualms about breaking their word. Be firm, let them cry, beg and plead. The answer is "NO, N-O, NO. What part of that escapes you? Is it the "N", the "O" or the result when you put the two together? Please let me know and I will be more than positively delighted to enlighten you."

The more that they talk about it, the less likely they are to give substance to their words.

If they will game the rules, they will game your posterior.

If the passenger is going to do anything for you, he will make sure that the cash is in your hand before you move a wheel. In the case of TNC work, I would keep the doors locked, crack the window and wait for him to slip the cash through the opening. Do not say anything about the "Big Tip", just crack the window, look at him, look at the window, look at the front seat. Repeat once or twice. If nothing is forthcoming, pick up Uberfone, let user see that you are cancelling, put car into gear, drive away.

It is somewhat different in the cab. He must pay the fare, at least, and I can get as demanding as I will about his paying it. The tip is a different matter. In the cab, usually they promise you a "Big Tip" or words similar, to do something out of the ordinary. Those who get results from me throw the money on the front seat and ask "Now can we__________________?". Those are the smart people who understand that this is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted). Those who do not throw the cash on the front seat and up front are those who will try to sleaze out of it. They get the stonewall treatment from me. I will say it as many times as I must: "I am sorry, sir, but the Law does not permit me to do that, there is a sizable fine for my doing that, it puts my licence at risk and I do not want to do that." Even if it is not true, I will say it as many times as I must. The TNC variation might be that "Sir, I am sorry, but they will impound my car if I get caught." or "Sir, I am sorry, but I am not covered by insurance if I do that and there is a collision. You would not want to be in a situation where there is no insurance to cover any injuries, would you?".


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Ms DeVane said:


> Uber put my account on hold because a passenger stated I had another passenger in my car when I picked them up. I didn't know I could log in two different passengers at the same time. I have Never done this but now I can't drive because of a lie a passenger told. Its very discouraging that someone would tell a lie


Email them and let them know your rider is mistaken/a lying piece of crap. Ask Uber what trip, and tell them ypu have dash cam proof that the rider is mistaken/a liar. Even of you don't have a dashcam just your offer of contradicting proof should be enough. Before i had a dc, twice i contested what a rider said this way. They sided with me and did not ask for the footage.

Give it a try, it's worth a shot...


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Ms DeVane said:


> Yep they believed the rider so I'm Not able to drive. I'm a 5 star driver been driving for two years no complaints...


You were a 5 star driver, and can not drive. Go to one of the driver service center and have them turn you back on. Don't waste time emailing back and forth. This is a come to Jesus moment, have you done any thing that Fuber could dream up a story?


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

I had a rider claim that I was showing porn in my car and uber called me. What do they think! It's unreal the bs that riders say about us.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

bigmoxy said:


> I had a rider claim that I was showing porn in my car and uber called me. What do they think! It's unreal the bs that riders say about us.


Take a deep breath, it is "BS" we all know that. I was accused of kidnapping, Tustin PD got a kick out of that one. All my neighbors are LA county sheriff's, so the police department knows me; they were going to make the uber customer have a bad day for being a dick. Sent an email to Uber no problem. Another called me a racist. That one pissed me off because my wife is from the Philippines. Worse comes worse go work for Lyft. They like doing crap on Friday's to play head games.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Take a deep breath, it is "BS" we all know that. I was accused of kidnapping, Tustin PD got a kick out of that one. All my neighbors are LA county sheriff's, so the police department knows me; they were going to make the uber customer have a bad day for being a &%[email protected]!*. Sent an email to Uber no problem. Another a--hole called me a racist. That one pissed me off because my wife is from the Philippines. Worse comes worse go work for Lyft. I have a promo code for you. They like doing crap on Friday's to play head games.


Wait wait wait... you cant just drop "I was accused of kidnapping" and then go on. What the hell happened?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Wait wait wait... you cant just drop "I was accused of kidnapping" and then go on. What the hell happened?


Pick-up in Fullerton near university, in the morning rush hour. Told the customer 57 South not an option because traffic was stopped. Took 91 east to 55 South, but when I was transitioning to 91 this idot accused me of kidnapping him by not going his favorite way, GPS gave same route I was going, so I was not going to let him get free uber credits by going different than GPS. But he started bad mouthing uber drivers said that he was tired of drivers going any way they want. I really wanted to put this guy on the side of the fwy but uber did not need the bad press. Took to destination in Market place Tustin, See's candy so no wonder he hates life. Police department 5 mins away, told them what happened and they said "how can someone order a ride share service, get to desired drop off and claim kidnapping?" They wanted to go do a warrant check just because the guy was an idiot.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There are no service offices to go to in our area (I assume you are in Garner NC). I'm guessing that Uber thought that the claim the pax was making is that you had someone riding along. Whatever the case, I would suggest you email in, specifically asking that the email be directed to one of the Raleigh support staff. You have a much better chance of getting them to listen and reactivate you than going through the overseas CSR's. If you don't hear back, keep sending an email in every day or so till you get a response and can start a dialog with them. Sucks but it eventually works for me.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Heh, they might take the hard line since double dipping is a thing. Two pax on different platforms heading the same way.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> Reason #31 for not picking up in the hood: bullshit pax try to save $5.


She was in the hood?

I missed that part


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Ms DeVane said:


> Yep they believed the rider so I'm Not able to drive. I'm a 5 star driver been driving for two years no complaints...


Your account may be on hold for some other reason. Accepting a stacked ride is not going to cause that regardless of what any rider says. As a matter of fact Pax App. notifies the 2nd rider that you are in the process of finishing another ride and gives them an ETA.


----------



## Shae Williams (Jun 19, 2016)

Ms DeVane said:


> Uber put my account on hold because a passenger stated I had another passenger in my car when I picked them up. I didn't know I could log in two different passengers at the same time. I have Never done this but now I can't drive because of a lie a passenger told. Its very discouraging that someone would tell a lie


Omg me too my account says I'm not active they sent me a message about the passenger I had already complained earlier that day about them...I replied to the inquiries drove all morning went to log back on it said that I'm not active smdh


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Showfer said:


> Beware false addresses to get around city ordinances. I was in legal area and got a request. About half way there the PAX called and said they were really on 6th street. I told them I wouldn't do it. They said they were from San Francisco visiting and they pled with me to pick them up. It was 1 am and I said OK, but I get screwed on the mileage etc. They said they would compensate me the mile difference and tip me well if I would just help out. So I get there they are inside the bar, I have to call, they are late. They get in car and she assures me she is a Lyft driver also and will figure out the differences and don't worry. I said ok but I would prefer a cash tip. They had no cash. I took them home, way out in the middle of no where and I asked them to pay me the difference again for the mileage, they had no cash, but they would tip on the app. PAX gave me terrible review said I was harassing them for a tip etc., Got a big nasty from Lyft. Liars? Yes there are liars.


Promised tips are paid before the ride or you pull off.



Old Smokey said:


> Told the customer 57 South not an option because traffic was stopped.


Next time, only say "Your way is bumper to bumper traffic that will drive your cost up. Would you like me to route around the traffic on 91?" Make them approve the detour or go right into the traffic jam. If I get an answer like 'You can if you want to" with a "but I'll hold you accountable" tone of voice, I don't change routes. They approve it, or it doesn't happen and then I can dispute any inefficient route claims.


----------

